# New 2003 Sentra LE!



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

We got one in at the dealer Friday. It looks like a standard Sentra BUT with the QR25DE. On the front fenders and back decklid it say "2.5 limited". It had no spoiler,moonroof,foglights,nothing. It had p/w,p/l and a/c. Hmmm. Sleeper?


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

but you can only get it in an automatic. that sux. And its almost as high as the SE-Rs.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah and it is still expensive...


----------



## jspecv (Jul 1, 2002)

Standard Nissan Crap!!!

The last model year of a car, they come out w/ the Limited Edition.

Remember that the b16 is comming soon.

Happened in 94, 99 and now 03

Jeff


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

The sales man told me that you can get it in a 5-speed. When I saw it said limited I wondered if it was the last year body style.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yes i think if they make a 04 se-r it will be a 2 door... i can't wait to see.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i just tried to build my own on nissan.com and the damn thing came out to 18k wtf... i could by a spec v for that much and it looks better with better interior and its manual....


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

so they are coming out with a 2 door b16 next year??
Maybe that means they will ressurect the NX!!!
Or maybe not. I can dream cant I?


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

i doubt they will have an SE-R model since it's a limited run. but if they put the qr25 in it it will be a fun ride. if they dont... cay you say engine swap? 

 

i knew you could


----------

